#  > Engineering Entrance Exam Resources/Ask the Experts - For U.G. Entrance Exams >  > General Knowledge Resources & Related Discussions >  >  Mind Blowing Facts

## Manoj

*Mind Blowing Facts* 


1. Turtles have no teeth.


2. Prehistoric turtles may have weighed as much as 5,000 pounds.


3. Only one out of a thousand baby sea turtles survives after hatching.


4.  Sea turtles absorb a lot of salt from the sea water in which they live.  They excrete excess salt from their eyes, so it often looks as though  they're crying.


5. Helium is a colourless, odourless, tasteless inert gas at room temperature and makes up about 0.0005% of the air we breathe.


6.  Helium Balloon Gas makes balloons float. Helium is lighter than air and  just as the heaviest things will tend to fall to the bottom, the  lightest things will rise to the top.


7. Helium Balloon Gas  makes balloons float. Helium is lighter than air and just as the  heaviest things will tend to fall to the bottom, the lightest things  will rise to the top.


8. Camels can spit.


9. An ostrich can run 43 miles per hour (70 kilometers per hour).


10. Pigs are the fourth most intelligent animal in the world.


11. Dinosaurs didn't eat grass? There was no grass in the days of the dinosaurs.


12. Dolphins can swim 37 miles per hour (60 kilometers per hour).


13.  A crocodile's tongue is attached to the roof of its mouth? It cannot  move. It cannot chew but its Digestive juices are so strong that it can  digest a steel nail, Glass pieces, etc


14. Sharks are immune to disease i.e they do not suffer from any Disease.


15. Animals are either right- or left-handed? Polar bears are always left-handed, and so is Kermit the Frog.


16. Paris, France has more dogs than people.


17. New Zealand is home to 70 million sheep and only 40 million people.


18. Male polar bears weigh 1400 pounds and females only weight 550 pounds, on average.


19. Bison are excellent swimmers? Their head, hump and tail never go below the surface of the water.


20. There are 6 to 14 frogs species in the world that have no tongues. One of these is the African dwarf frog.


21. A frog named Santjie, who was in a frog derby in South Africa jumped 33 feet 5.5 inches.


22. The longest life span of a frog was 40 years


23. The eyes of a frog flatten down when it swallows its prey


24. The name `India' is derived from the River Indus


25. The Persian invaders converted it into Hindu. The name `Hindustan' combines Sindhu and Hindu and thus refers to the land of the Hindus.


26. Chess was invented in India.


27. The' place value system' and the 'decimal system' were developed in 100 BC in India.


28.  The game of snakes & ladders was created by the 13th century poet  saint Gyandev. It was originally called 'Mokshapat.' The ladders in the  game represented virtues and the snakes indicated vices.


29. India has the most post offices in the world


30. 'Navigation' is derived from the Sanskrit word NAVGATIH


31. The word navy is also derived from the Sanskrit word 'Nou'.


32. Until 1896, India was the only source for diamonds to the world


33. The' place value system' and the 'decimal system' were developed in 100 BC in India.


34. A snail can sleep for 3 years.


35. The names of the continents all end with the same letter with which they start


36.  Twenty-Four-Karat Gold is not pure gold since there is a small amount  of copper in it. Absolutely pure gold is so soft that it can be molded  with the hands.


37. Electricity doesn't move through a wire but through a field around the wire.


38. The first bicycle that was made in 1817 by Baron von Drais didn't have any pedals? People walked it along


39. The first steam powered train was invented by Robert Stephenson. It was called the Rocket.


40. A cheetah does not roar like a lion - it purrs like a cat (meow).


41. The original name for the butterfly was 'flutterby'


42. An ostrich's eye is bigger than its brain.


43. Ants don't sleep.


44. Dolphins usually live up to about twenty years, but have been known to live for about forty.


45. Dolphins sleep in a semi-alert state by resting one side of their brain at a time


46. A dolphin can hold its breath for 5 to 8 minutes at a time


47. Bats can detect warmth of an animal from about 16 cm away using its "nose-leaf".


48. Bats can also find food up to 18 ft. away and get information about the type of insect using their sense of echolocation.


49. The eyes of the chameleon can move independently & can see in two different directions at the same time.


50. Cockroach: Can detect movement as small as 2,000 times the diameter of a hydrogen atom.


51. Dragonfly: Eye contains 30,000 lenses.


52. Pig's Tongue contains 15,000 taste buds. For comparison, the human tongue has 9,000 taste buds.


53. The number system was invented by India. Aryabhatta was the scientist who invented the digit zero.


54. Intelligent people have more zinc and copper in their hair.


55. Earth weighs 5,972,000,000,000,000,000,000 tons


56. Like fingerprints, everyone's tongue print is different.


57. A duck's quack doesn't echo anywhere


58. Man is the only animal who'll eat with an enemy


59. The average woman uses about her height in lipstick every five years.


60. The first Christmas was celebrated on December 25,


61. AD 336 in Rome.


62. A Cockroach will live nine days without its head, before it starves to death.


63. A chimpanzee can learn to recognize itself in a mirror, but monkeys can't


64. A rat can last longer without water than a camel can


65. About 10% of the world's population is left-handed


66. Dolphins sleep with one eye open


67.  Snakes have no external ears. Therefore, they do not hear the music of a  "snake charmer". Instead, they are probably responding to the movements  of the snake charmer and the flute. However, sound waves may travel  through bones in their heads to the middle ear.


68. Many spiders have eight eyes.


69.  The tongue of snakes has no taste buds. Instead, the tongue is used to  bring smells and tastes into the mouth. Smells and tastes are then  detected in two pits, called "Jacobson's organs", on the roof of their  mouths. Receptors in the pits then transmit smell and taste information  to the brain.


70. Birds don't sweat


71. The highest kangaroo leap recorded is 10 ft and the longest is 42 ft


72. Flamingo tongues were eaten common at Roman feasts


73. The smallest bird in the world is the Hummingbird. It weighs 1oz


74. The bird that can fly the fastest is called a White it can fly up to 95 miles per hour.


75. The oldest living thing on earth is 12,000 years old. It is the flowering shrubs called creosote bushes in the Mojave Desert


76.  Tea is said to have been discovered in 2737 BC by a Chinese emperor  when some tea leaves accidentally blew into a pot of boiling water.


77. A person can live without food for about a month, but only about a week without water.


If the amount of water in your body is reduced by just 1%, you'll feel thirsty.


If it's reduced by 10%, you'll die.


78.  Along with its length neck, the giraffe has a very long tongue -- more  than a foot and a half long. A giraffe can clean its ears with its  21-inch tongue


79. Ostriches can kick with tremendous force, but only forward. Don't Mess with them


80. An elephant can smell water three miles away


81. If you were to remove your skin, it would weigh as much as 5 pounds


82. A hippopotamus can run faster than a man


83. India never invaded any country in her last 10000 years of history


84. The world's known tallest man is Robert Pershing Wadlow. The giraffe is 5.49m (18 ft.), the man is 2.55m (8ft. 11.1 in.).


85. The world's tallest woman is Sandy Allen. She is 2.35m (7 ft. 7 in.).


86. The only 2 animals that can see behind itself without turning its head are the rabbit and the parrot.


87.  The blue whale is the largest animal on earth. The heart of a blue  whale is as big as a car, and its tongue is as long as an elephant.


88.  The largest bird egg in the world today is that of the ostrich. Ostrich  eggs are from 6 to 8 inches long. Because of their size and the  thickness of their shells, they take 40 minutes to hard-boil. The  average adult male ostrich, the world's largest living bird, weighs up  to 345 pounds.


89. Every dolphin has its own signature whistle to distinguish it from other dolphins, much like a human fingerprint


90.  The world's largest mammal, the blue whale, weighs 50 tons i.e. 50000  Kg at birth. Fully grown, it weighs as much as 150 tons i.e. 150000 Kg.


91. 90 % of all the ice in the world in on Antarctica


92. Antarctica is DRIEST continent. Antarctica is a desert


93. Antarctica is COLDEST continent, averaging minus 76 degrees in the winter


94.  Mercury is the closest planet to the sun and it doesn't have a moon.  Its atmosphere is so thin that during the day the temperature reaches  750 degrees, but at night it gets down to -300 degrees.


95.  Jupiter is the largest planet. If Jupiter were hollow, you could fit  1000 earths inside! It is made up of gas and is not solid. The most  famous feature on Jupiter is its Red Spot, which is actually an enormous  hurricane that has been raging on Jupiter for hundreds of years!  Sixteen moons orbit Jupiter.


96. Saturn is a very windy  place! Winds can reach up to 1,100 miles per hour. Saturn is also made  of gas. If you could find an ocean large enough, it would float. This  planet is famous for its beautiful rings, and has at least 18 moons.


97.  Uranus is the third largest planet, and is also made of gas. It's  tilted on its side and spins north-south rather than east-west. Uranus  has 15 moons.


98. Neptune takes 165 Earth years to get around  the sun. It appears blue because it is made of methane gas. Neptune  also has a big Spot like Jupiter. Winds on Neptune get up to 1,200 mile  per hour! Neptune has 8 moons.


99. Pluto is the farthest  planet from the sun... usually. It has such an unusual orbit that it is  occasionally closer to the sun than Neptune. Pluto is made of rock and  ice.


100. Just about everyone listens to the radio! 99% of  homes in the United States have a least one radio. Most families have  several radios.


101. Sound is sent from the radio station  through the air to your radio by means of electromagnetic waves. News,  music, Bible teaching, baseball games, plays, advertisements- these  sounds are all converted into electromagnetic waves (radio waves) before  they reach your radio and your ears.


102. At the radio station, the announcer speaks into a microphone. The microphone changes the sound of his voice into an electrical  signal. This signal is weak and can't travel very far, so it's sent to a  transmitter. The transmitter mixes the signal with some strong radio  signals called carrier waves. These waves are then sent out through a  special antenna at the speed of light! They reach the antenna of your  radio. Your antenna "catches" the signal, and the radio's amplifier  strengthens the signal and sends it to the speakers. The speakers  vibrate, and your ears pick up the vibrations and your brain translates  them into the voice of the radio announcer back at the station. When you  consider all the places the announcer's voice travels


103.  Every radio station has its own frequency. When you turn the tuning knob  on your radio, you are choosing which frequency you want your antenna  to "catch."


104. Mountain lions are known by more than 100  names, including panther, catamount, cougar, painter and puma. It's  scientific name is Felis concolor, which means "cat of one color." At  one time, mountain lions were very common!


105. The large  cats of the world are divided into two groups- those that roar, like  tigers and African lions, and those that purr. Mountain lions purr,  hiss, scream, and snarl, but they cannot roar.


106. They can jump a distance of 30 feet, and jump as high as 15 feet. It would take quite a fence to keep a mountain lion out!


107.  Their favorite food is deer, but they'll eat other critters as well.  They hunt alone, not in packs like wolves. They sneak up on their prey  just like a house cat sneaks up on a bird or toy- one slow step at a  time. A lion can eat ten pounds of meat at one time! That's equivalent  to 40 quarter-pounder hamburgers!


108. Queen ants can live to be 30 years old


109. Dragonflies can flap their wings 28 times per second and they can fly up to 60 miles per hour


110. As fast as dragonflies can flap their wings, bees are even faster... they can flap their wings 435 times per second


111. Human thigh bones are stronger than concrete.


112. You can't kill yourself by holding your breath


113. Your heart beats over 100,000 times a day


114. Right handed people live, on average, nine years longer than left-handed people


115. The elephant is the only mammal that can't jump!


116. Fingernails grow nearly 4 times faster than toenails!


117. Women blink nearly twice as much as men


118.  Honey is the only food that does not spoil. Honey found in the tombs of  Egyptian pharaohs has been tasted by archaeologists and found edible


119. Coca-Cola would be green if colouring weren't added to it.


120. More people are allergic to cow's milk than any other food.


121. Camels have three eyelids to protect themselves from blowing sand


122. Earth is the only planet not named after a god.


123. It's against the law to burp, or sneeze in a church in Nebraska, USA.


124. Some worms will eat themselves if they can't find any food!


125. It is impossible to sneeze with your eyes open


126.  Queen Elizabeth I regarded herself as a paragon of cleanliness. She  declared that she bathed once every three months, whether she needed it  or not


127. Slugs have 4 noses.


128. Owls are the only birds who can see the colour blue.


129. Your tongue is the only muscle in your body that is attached at only one end


130. More than 1,000 different languages are spoken on the continent of Africa.


131. There was once an undersea post office in the Bahamas.


132. Abraham Lincoln's mother died when she drank the milk of a cow that grazed on poisonous snakeroot


133. After the death of Albert Einstein his brain was removed by a pathologist and put in a jar for future study.


134. Penguins are not found in the North Pole


135. A dentist invented the Electric Chair.


136. A whip makes a cracking sound because its tip moves faster than the speed of sound


137. Alexander Graham Bell's wife and mother were both deaf


138. Cockroaches break wind every 15 minutes.


139. Fish scales are an ingredient in most lipsticks


140. Canada" is an Indian word meaning "Big Village".


141. 259200 people die every day.


142. 11% of the world is left-handed


143. 1.7 litres of saliva is produced each day


144. The worlds oldest piece of chewing gum is 9000 years old!


145.  The largest beetle in the Americas is the Hercules beetle, which can be  4 to 6 inches in length. That's bigger than your hand!


146. A full-grown male mountain lion may be 9 feet long, including his tail!


147.  There are two kinds of radio stations: AM and FM. That's why there are  two dials on your radio. AM is used mostly for stations that specialize  in talking, such as Christian stations that have Bible stories and  sermons; sports stations that broadcast live baseball and football  games; and stations that specialize in news programs and "talk shows,"  where listeners call the station and discuss various topics. FM is used  mostly for stations that specialize in music.


148. The  average lead pencil can draw a line that is almost 35 miles long or you  can write almost 50,000 words in English with just one pencil


149. The Wright Brothers invented one of the first airplanes. It was called the Kitty Hawk.


150.  The worst industrial disaster in India, occurred in 1984 in Bhopal the  capital of Madhya Pradesh. A deadly chemical, methly isocyanate leaked  out of the Union Carbide factory killing more than 2500 and leaving  thousands sick. In fact the effects of this gas tragedy is being felt  even today.


151. Mars is nicknamed the "Red Planet," because it looks reddish in the night sky. Mars has 2 moons.


152.  Venus is nicknamed the "Jewel of the Sky." Because of the greenhouse  effect, it is hotter than Mercury, even though it's not as close to the  sun. Venus does not have a moon but it does have clouds of sulfuric  acid! If you're gonna visit Venus, pack your gas mask!


153.  Tens of thousands of participants come from all over the world, fight in  a harmless battle where more than one hundred metric tons of over-ripe  tomatoes are thrown in the streets.





  Similar Threads: Mind blowing conversion An exercise on ur mind mind games INFOSYS in Kuwait..Mind blowing..!!! Mind Blowing Company

----------


## crazybishnoi29

Hi... such a great collecton of facts...
some facts about india shoul also be shared!!!!
can i ask a question??
from where you got such instersting facts???

----------


## Manoj

thanx [MENTION=545]crazybishnoi29[/MENTION]  
i got these facts through websites and GK books...

----------


## crazybishnoi29

i read it everyday for updates!!! keep going up!!

----------


## sid0307

these facts are truly nothing but just awesome.....

----------


## kuttynaga

wow  really nice good collection

----------


## ranjanmunu

woohh.. great facts..  some of these i know already and some of are quite interesting.. keep your collection up to date..

----------


## jackflaming

There are lots of such facts that are really interesting to know about. Some other such facts are:

[1] If you are right handed, chances are you will tend to chew your food  on your right side. If you are left handed, you will tend to chew your  food on your left side.

[2] If you stop getting thirsty, you need to drink more water. For when a  human body is dehydrated, its thirst mechanism shuts off.

[3] Your tongue is germ free only if it is pink. If it is white there is a thin film of bacteria on it.

[4] The Mercedes-Benz motto is "Das Beste oder Nichts", meaning "the best or nothing."

[5] The Titanic was the first ship to use the SOS signal.

[6] The pupil of the eye expands as much as 45 percent when a person looks at something pleasing.

[7] The average person who stops smoking requires one hour less sleep a night.

[8] Laughing lowers levels of stress hormones and strengthens the immune  system. Six-year-olds laugh an average of 300 times a day. Adults only  laugh 15 to 100 times a day.

[9] The roar that we hear when we place a seashell next to our ear is  not the ocean, but rather the sound of blood surging through the veins  in the ear.

[10] Dalmatians are born without spots.

[11] The owl is the only bird to drop its upper eyelid to wink. All other birds raise their lower eyelids.

[12] Roosters cannot crow if they cannot extend their necks.

[13] Every time you sneeze some of your brain cells die.

[14] When you blush, the lining of your stomach also turns red.

[15] When hippos are upset, their sweat turns red.

[16] The lion that roars in the MGM logo is named Volney.

[17] Google is actually the common name for a number with a million zeros.

[18] Switching letters is called spoonerism. For example, saying jag of Flapan, instead of flag of Japan.

[19] It cost 7 million dollars to build the Titanic and 200 million to make a film about it.

[20] The attachment of the human skin to muscles is what causes dimples.

[21] The sound you hear when you crack your knuckles is actually the sound of nitrogen gas bubbles bursting.

[22] It takes about 20 seconds for a red blood cell to circle the whole body.

[23] Most soccer players run 7 miles in a game.

[24] The only part of the body that has no blood supply is the cornea in the eye. It takes in oxygen directly from the air.

[25] In most watch advertisements the time displayed on the watch is  10:10 because then the arms frame the brand of the watch and make it  look like it is smiling.

[26] Colgate faced big obstacle marketing toothpaste in Spanish speaking  countries. Colgate translates into the command "go hang yourself."

[27] The only 2 animals that can see behind itself without turning its head are the rabbit and the parrot.

[28] Intelligent people have more zinc and copper in their hair.

[29] Do you know the names of the three wise monkeys? They are:

Mizaru (See no evil),

Mikazaru (Hear no evil), and

Mazaru (Speak no evil).

[30] Women blink nearly twice as much as men.

[31] German Shepherds bite humans more than any other breed of dog.

[32] Large kangaroos cover more than 30 feet with each jump.

[33] A whip makes a cracking sound because its tip moves faster than the speed of sound.

----------


## Anky2930

Wow very nice post and the facts about tortoise is best,Please continue to post facts like this.

----------


## suganyam

its very niceof your collections

----------


## Niamh Allan

Laughter is the best medicine and another fact about laughing is that it helps stimulate heart and lungs, improves blood pressure as well as breathing capacity. The other fact mentioned here about time displayed in watch advertisements is interesting. Initially I thought it was displayed 10:10 because of the rhyming involved in the number ten being repeated twice.

----------


## tarun.pant

really mindblowing... are all true??? vishwas he ni ho ra

----------


## ammusonu

wow..!!! really amazing facts  :):

----------


## cool.taniya

good and really mind blowing :):

----------


## amydecia

Really amazing facts to know. All are new and strange facts for me to read.

----------


## coolshivangi

wow... really nice collection ..amazing .. :):

----------


## kamaxirav

Really mind blowing information now i would like to share one more such information that is The Native indian economy has witnessed solid development in the last few decades and is expected to be one of the quickest growing financial systems in in the future. Demand for commercial property is being driven by India's economic development. Property in Native indian leads to about 5 per cent to India's gdp (GDP). The total revenue generated from the property sector in 2010-11 was standing at US$ 66.8 billion dollars.

----------


## ishant taneja

Awesome...............

----------


## vijayasundaram

really wonderfull facts ..thank for updating ...

----------


## TariqRaheel

Thanks Sir G...........!!!

----------

